# Gravitational Reverb



## Joshhr (Jan 15, 2022)

PedalPCB’s EQD Levitation Reverb. I’m calling it Storm Shadow. Fun build. Great pedal. I love me some Earthquaker. Modpodged a printed image. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 20, 2022)

Love your pedal artwork! Brings me back to my youth and my brother's GI Joe collection.

I've got this one soldered up and just have to box it. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## aciepettygd (Mar 11, 2022)

Joshhr said:


> PedalPCB’s EQD Levitation Reverb. I’m calling it Storm Shadow. Fun build. Great pedal. I love me some Earthquaker. Modpodged a printed image. Worked out pretty well.





Joshhr said:


> PedalPCB’s EQD Levitation Reverb. I’m calling it Storm Shadow. Fun build. Great pedal. I love me some Earthquaker. Modpodged a printed image. Worked out pretty well.


are the switch and circuit wires reversed on this?  I notice they weren't labeled on the pcb.


----------



## Joshhr (Mar 11, 2022)

aciepettygd said:


> are the switch and circuit wires reversed on this?  I notice they weren't labeled on the pcb.


----------



## Joshhr (Mar 11, 2022)

No. I believe the version 1 of the pcb was missing the 4k7 resister going from the switch and led. Are you having issues?


----------



## aciepettygd (Mar 11, 2022)

Joshhr said:


> No. I believe the version 1 of the pcb was missing the 4k7 resister going from the switch and led. Are you having issues?


yes, from the switch.


----------



## aciepettygd (Mar 11, 2022)

Joshhr said:


> No. I believe the version 1 of the pcb was missing the 4k7 resister going from the switch and led. Are you having issues?


Would this be the correct wiring from the switch?


----------



## Joshhr (Mar 11, 2022)

I believe so


----------



## Joshhr (Mar 11, 2022)

aciepettygd said:


> Would this be the correct wiring from the switch?


Does your board have  R17 at the bottom?


----------



## swelchy (Mar 11, 2022)

I just finished one of these tonight.. my first one didnt work.. this one has a pop when switched though.


----------



## Joshhr (Mar 12, 2022)

swelchy said:


> I just finished one of these tonight.. my first one didnt work.. this one has a pop when switched though.


Have you posted on the troubleshooting page?


----------

